# Single ply and multiply lifting



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 10, 2022)

Anyone on here train or compete in single ply or multiply? I’m interested in pursuing it either competitively or using it in my program for overload sets occasionally. Just want some pointers and maybe a starting point. Not trying to spend $400 on a bench shirt but also don’t want to buy some junk that barely gives you 5# on a lift. Been looking at shirts and potentially a squat suit since I know they’re still good for deadlifts as well. Anyways…any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 11, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Anyone on here train or compete in single ply or multiply? I’m interested in pursuing it either competitively or using it in my program for overload sets occasionally. Just want some pointers and maybe a starting point. Not trying to spend $400 on a bench shirt but also don’t want to buy some junk that barely gives you 5# on a lift. Been looking at shirts and potentially a squat suit since I know they’re still good for deadlifts as well. Anyways…any help is greatly appreciated!


Start with a Slingshot on bench. They make 3 different ones now. The original functions similar to a single ply shirt and will add 30-50 pounds to your bench. I think that’s only good up to a certain weight though. Then there’s a stronger yellow one and an even stronger green(?) one. Anyway that will be your cheapest “intro”. 

As for the shirts and the brief or suit, you should hook up with someone local that already does it. You can’t put it on alone. And there’s a little skill associated with it. This makes more sense if you ever saw someone putting it on. 

I did a meet where a guy benched 530 lbs raw. And a guy had a single-ply shirt and benched 500 lbs. Its something that isn’t as  popular as it was 20-30 years ago when guys where first benching 1,000 lbs+ with them.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 11, 2022)

If you want to compete vs overloading, it'll be different. 

If you just want to overload, use a sling shot or something akin. But if you want to compete, you'll need to find a shirt. Learning to wear a shirt...setting the chest plate, jack the sleeves, open vs closed back...etc. it's a lot of technicality. 

Squat suits are either poly or canvas...both have merit. I'm a wide squatter and prize stopping power, so I like canvas. Some quad dominant dudes like the rebound of poly. But either way, you can catch a glimpse of the inner workings by picking up some groove briefs or power pants cheaply. 

Most people use a squat suit as their first deadlift suit. Some dudes wear their squat suit backwards to sumo deadlift. It's a brave new world. 

I say all of that to say this: if you will ever compete equipped, you need to start looking for some people that do it (or did it), and pick up their hand me downs and start lifting with that community, if possible.

If you just want to overload or are single/multi-ply curious, then sling shot or some groove briefs oughta help you "experiment."


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 11, 2022)

If you plan to train/compete mostly raw, why not use more specific versions like reverse bands and/or chains, partials/lockoute? Suit/shirt changes the mechanics quite a bit FROM MY UNDERSTANDING, so it might not give you the kind of carryover you're looking for.

Edit: Disregard, missed the part about you looking into it competitively.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 11, 2022)

I have the yellow slingshot for overload bench. A good place to start without spending a fortune


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 11, 2022)

I should have mentioned that I already have a sling shot lol. I’ve got the black one can’t remember the model name of it. But I dig it. Little fucky trying to get set up and it wanting to slide up/down my arm. I usually run it closer to my elbow rather that my arm pit. Been using it for occasional overloading and like it a lot. I just figured if I want to potentially get into geared lifting that I would try a shirt out and see what it’s all about.

The sling shots aren’t exactly cheap for what they are…I was looking around on Inzers website and noticed there were some decent looking shirts for just about the same price or just a little more than a sling shot. I’m talking a shirt costing around $75-$125. While the sling shot is in the $60 range. I get about 25-30lbs out of my sling shot which is pretty decent I’d say. 

I would love to find a gym near me that has dudes who lift in gear. There’s just no gyms like that around me…I think the closest powerlifting type gym is like 3 hours lol. Might have to just sit on this idea and do a meet around my area and see If anyone lives close to me. I would love to just try it before spending a few hundred bucks on something that I may not even want to fuck around with lol.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 11, 2022)

Could maybe try more Westside style training with box squats, bands, floor press, so on. How it's designed to mimic suited training without the hassle of suiting up.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 11, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Could maybe try more Westside style training with box squats, bands, floor press, so on. How it's designed to mimic suited training without the hassle of suiting up.


That’s actually what I’ve been doing hahah. Been running a conjugate program for a while now. Bands, chains, floor presses, reverse band on squats, ss yoke bar with and without chains. Pretty much have everything you need except a deadlift platform that I can use bands on. I usually drape a band over the bar and then stand on it for banded deads. Works but I really don’t know how much tension I have at the top. In the process of making a platform frame and welding some rods on there for the bands to hook up to.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 11, 2022)

That’s the only thing about getting any shirts…my wife could help me? Lol yes but probably not as well as someone who knows what they’re doing. It would be a lot of trial and error for both her and me of figuring out this shit lol


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 11, 2022)

Jol and BBB already said the most important thing:  you have to find a crew. Geared lifting is a group activity and team sport. You literally can’t do it by yourself. As the gear has gotten better the learning curve has become much steeper.  Benching in an old HDHP blast shirt is nothing like benching in an SDP. Same goes for a champion squat suit vs the leviathan. A lot of people bitch and moan about geared lifting without ever having tried it themselves. You have to be strong to use the multiply gear. You have to practice with it. You have to be willing to be incredibly uncomfortable to get the most out of it. And you have to have a big pair of balls.

I encourage you to go for it. Drive that three hours once a week just to learn from that crew. Put up some big numbers and have fun.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Jol and BBB already said the most important thing:  you have to find a crew. Geared lifting is a group activity and team sport. You literally can’t do it by yourself. As the gear has gotten better the learning curve has become much steeper.  Benching in an old HDHP blast shirt is nothing like benching in an SDP. Same goes for a champion squat suit vs the leviathan. A lot of people bitch and moan about geared lifting without ever having tried it themselves. You have to be strong to use the multiply gear. You have to practice with it. You have to be willing to be incredibly uncomfortable to get the most out of it. And you have to have a big pair of balls.
> 
> I encourage you to go for it. Drive that three hours once a week just to learn from that crew. Put up some big numbers and have fun.



Never understood the hatred on equipped.

Thats like a runner hating on a cyclist.
They are 2 separate sports with 2 different skill sets, sure youre both lifting, but it comes down to enjoyment and preference


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Jol and BBB already said the most important thing:  you have to find a crew. Geared lifting is a group activity and team sport. You literally can’t do it by yourself. As the gear has gotten better the learning curve has become much steeper.  Benching in an old HDHP blast shirt is nothing like benching in an SDP. Same goes for a champion squat suit vs the leviathan. A lot of people bitch and moan about geared lifting without ever having tried it themselves. You have to be strong to use the multiply gear. You have to practice with it. You have to be willing to be incredibly uncomfortable to get the most out of it. And you have to have a big pair of balls.
> 
> I encourage you to go for it. Drive that three hours once a week just to learn from that crew. Put up some big numbers and have fun.


Yeah fully agree! Need that wisdom and knowledge from dudes that have been doing it for a while. I’m sold on giving it a try and seeing how it is. Just opens more doors in the sport to get better and do cool shit! We only live once so why not right?


silentlemon1011 said:


> Never understood the hatred on equipped.
> 
> Thats like a runner hating on a cyclist.
> They are 2 separate sports with 2 different skill sets, sure youre both lifting, but it comes down to enjoyment and preference


I think people look at it like it’s cheating or that the gear does all the work for you? When in reality if you don’t know how to use it it’ll be harder to even push/pull your raw numbers lol. Like trendkill said there’s a huge learning curve with using it. You just don’t slap a shirt on and bench 1000lbs instantly lol.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Never understood the hatred on equipped.
> 
> Thats like a runner hating on a cyclist.
> They are 2 separate sports with 2 different skill sets, sure youre both lifting, but it comes down to enjoyment and preference


I would argue equipped lifters have a much longer competitive career as well.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jul 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I would argue equipped lifters have a much longer competitive career as well.


Which is another reason why I’ve been looking into it. I’m older now…only 32 lol but still. I’d like to keep going as long as I can get the most miles I can lol. Not trying to go hard and be done in 5 years.


----------

